# Diabetes UK's 'prevention' ad campaign



## Naty (Sep 26, 2013)

What does everyone think of these adverts?  I have seen them on the Tube and on the sides of buses, I assume they are nationwide. 

Don't know if I'll be able to explain what I mean, but I'm not sure what I think.   There's one, for example, with a couple, and the woman is crying.  That's how I felt at  diagnosis, and sometimes I still do feel like that, but I thought there was an  undercurrent of 'feeling sorry' for diabetics.  I don't want any ****** feeling sorry for me...


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 26, 2013)

Naty said:


> What does everyone think of these adverts?  I have seen them on the Tube and on the sides of buses, I assume they are nationwide.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be able to explain what I mean, but I'm not sure what I think.   There's one, for example, with a couple, and the woman is crying.  That's how I felt at  diagnosis, and sometimes I still do feel like that, but I thought there was an  undercurrent of 'feeling sorry' for diabetics.  I don't want any ****** feeling sorry for me...



to be honest I have not seen these adverts in our area


----------



## Naty (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmmm, I will have to see if I can take a picture of one on the way home.


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 26, 2013)

Naty said:


> Hmmm, I will have to see if I can take a picture of one on the way home.



yes would be good to see


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

This page explains the rationale behind the campaign and why they have chosen this approach:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...of-potential-consequences-of-Type-2-diabetes/

Basically, most people don't realise that it is a very serious condition and as such may not be taking the warnings seriously, rather than people feeling sorry for diabetics. Say 'cancer' and everyone feels immediately scared - and sympathy will ensue, even though it may be a minor and relatively simple to treat (even cure!) form of cancer - I know this from personal experience. I had a cancerous tumour removed last year and got far more expressions of sympathy than when I was diagnosed with a lifelong and dangerous disease like diabetes!

As a consequence, people are also less likely to donate to fund research - diabetes charities receive a fraction of the support that cancer charities do, because so many people believe it is self-inflicted and curable by losing weight, and just means you can't eat cakes and sweets.


----------



## Naty (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting that link Northerner.   I see what they mean - maybe I was looking at it through the lens of people's misunderstanding of D - and the things that they say.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't seen the ads yet either, but although I don't want my son to be pitied, I DO want people to donate more to diabetes charities!  So anything that touches people's hearts and makes them put their hand in their pocket is fine by me!


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 26, 2013)

I do agree with you Alan about people not taking diabetes that serious , I try not to talk about it at work as people have no understanding of it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> I do agree with you Alan about people not taking diabetes that serious , I try not to talk about it at work as people have no understanding of it.



It will take a long time, I fear, before there is a better general understanding of it. Currently it would appear that a lot of people are taking in the message that being overweight and inactive are risk factors, and probably due to the simplistic way this message has been put across think these are the only factors. But, having taken that message in, most people think 'So what? Just lose weight - or not, they have pills to treat it'. What they need to understand now is that it ain't that easy once you have it, the treatments can be awful and it is a constant battle for the remainder of your years to try and stay in control of it.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes - and people think T2 isn't as serious as T1 !

Both of em are complex, but T2 a great deal more so than T1 despite that erroneous perception.  And yet flipping people who should know better still insist on using phrases eg a touch of diabetes, or mild diabetes.

I don't argue any more, just say that they are wrong because being diabetic is very like being pregnant - you can't have slight pregnancy can you?  You either or, or you ain't, Full Stop.

They usually laugh at me first and subsequently totally ignore me.


----------



## Naty (Sep 26, 2013)

I did take a picture - it wasn't the ad I referred to in my original post, I have seen about three - but now I can't post it...!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Naty said:


> I did take a picture - it wasn't the ad I referred to in my original post, I have seen about three - but now I can't post it...!



I've set you a PM if you wish to email it to me and I'll post it for you


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Here it is:


----------



## Naty (Sep 26, 2013)

If I see the one I was originally talking about I will photograph it, because I think it shows more what I was getting at.

Thanks for uploading Northerner


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 26, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Yes - and people think T2 isn't as serious as T1 !
> 
> Both of em are complex, but T2 a great deal more so than T1 despite that erroneous perception.  And yet flipping people who should know better still insist on using phrases eg a touch of diabetes, or mild diabetes.
> 
> ...



There are gradations of type 2 symptoms though (depending on levels of insulin produced and insulin resistance). For example, I am most definitely still a Type 2, but my symptoms are (currently) far milder than others I have seen/heard about.

So, in your terms, I am most definitely 'slightly pregnant'! 

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2013)

I think that addvert is to get people to get themselves checked out on Duk bus. I was on the bus at newcastle this year (voluntering). The sooner someone finds out they are "D" the better long term


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

OK, I know that.  

But the point is - you ARE still 'pregnant' aren't you?


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

Funnily enough I hadn't seen it until I was coming home with OH last night noticed it while waiting for bus


----------



## Naty (Sep 27, 2013)

I saw another two this morning, but could I get closer enough to take a picture?   Nooo


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

I haven't seen any where I am. But then, buses are rarer than hen's teeth here, and when you do manage to catch one, there's very little advertising on them unless it's plugging one of Brian Souter's other bus companies.


----------



## Naty (Sep 28, 2013)

Since I last viewed this thread it seems that I can't go out in London without seeing one of these - also on bus shelters - and I managed to take a picture of the one I was originally talking about, but I may need a little help uploading it... watch this space...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## Naty (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for doing that Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2013)

Naty said:


> Thanks for doing that Northerner



I can see what you meant about the picture Naty


----------



## Naty (Sep 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I can see what you meant about the picture Naty



Good, it wasn't just me then.  Since my original post I've seen loads of different posters and there are two or three with someone crying...


----------



## rosie1 (Oct 4, 2013)

*on the buses*

yes l seen these ads, and it made me feel bloody deppressed so should l be making my will ,lm sure they could had done it a better way, ie so lve got diabetes deal with it, l think would be better,and putting it on london buses& undergruond  ha no one feels sorry for know one in london l know l work there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

rosie1 said:


> yes l seen these ads, and it made me feel bloody deppressed so should l be making my will ,lm sure they could had done it a better way, ie so lve got diabetes deal with it, l think would be better,and putting it on london buses& undergruond  ha no one feels sorry for know one in london l know l work there



The ads aren't aimed at people like you though rosie, who already appreciates how difficult diabetes can be to live with. They are aimed at the large majority of the non-diabetic public who don't realise how serious getting a diagnosis can be.


----------



## rosie1 (Oct 4, 2013)

ok sorry northener


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

rosie1 said:


> ok sorry northener



No need to apologise rosie, your reaction was the same as some others in this thread, so it's clear they haven't quite got the campaign right by not considering how people with diabetes might feel about it!


----------



## Naty (Oct 4, 2013)

And since I originally started this thread these ads are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## rosie1 (Oct 4, 2013)

*when l wos told l had diabetes*

l rember when l was told l had diabetes, that evening l went walking by the thames in the rain,and l cryed,so after thinking l now maybe can understand the photos on buses, that night l could have done with the support from this page but l didnt know about it then maybe this is what needs to be brought to light


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

rosie1 said:


> l rember when l was told l had diabetes, that evening l went walking by the thames in the rain,and l cryed,so after thinking l now maybe can understand the photos on buses, that night l could have done with the support from this page but l didnt know about it then maybe this is what needs to be brought to light



I think this is what the general public don't realise  Many of them think that you just have to lose a bit of weight and you'll be alright, or you might have to take a tablet or something, so hopefully this campaign will make them think a bit harder!


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 4, 2013)

Same here, I was putting a brave face on diagnosis until the doctor said "it's ok to get upset about this" then I cried and cried.  It was a good thing she said that otherwise I would have felt like I was being a drama queen. Think it took me about 6 months before I felt more stable and stopped doing random things like crying in supermarkets. But I don't really like people to know about that - I'm a getting on and coping kind of person so I don't like people to feel sorry for me.  I suppose I'd want an ad campaign that showed that diabetes in a massive change but that you can deal with it and lead a positive life. The current ads are a bit too negative for me.

Randomly, yesterday someone told me that whisky is good for diabetes, could you imagine that on a public health campaign?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

Pigeon said:


> Randomly, yesterday someone told me that whisky is good for diabetes, could you imagine that on a public health campaign?



Not only that, but it could be good for the economy...


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2013)

It may be, I can't say I've used it in conjunction with my D as I don't like it all that much (apols to friends North of the Border or those elsewhere who also appreciate the Water of Life)

However I can confirm that red wine is very good, in terms of BP ! - and G&T is absolutely 100% fine though doesn't make any D improvements, only improvements to demeanour and/or inhibitory processes !


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2013)

PS  none of them improve my dancing legs or my singing voice though ....


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

I would add to this that white wine is also very good - no probs with my blood pressure - and the wine keeps me fairly mellow


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm far more concerned with how much Diabetes UK seems to be spending on this campaign.

Aside from there being at least two adverts on every single tube carriage and a lot of buses carrying billboards, I've seen at least one ENTIRE BUS REPAINTED as a complete Diabetes UK advert.

Most private companies would struggle to afford to advertise this prolifically and on such a scale. How on earth can a charity afford to do this? I get that it's important to 'raise awareness' of diabetes but every penny spent on encouraging the probable 1 million undiagnosed out there to go and get a test t find out whether or not they've a currently incurable condition is another penny not spent on finding a cure. And advertising through TFL is not cheap, I would surprised if this campaign didn't clock in at quite a bit more than the ?2 million they're quoting - and will this really bring in ?10m in donations as they claim

I would LOVE to see Diabetes UK's accounts because I think if any half decent auditor went through them, we would find very little gets spent on actually finding a cure for diabetes, very little gets spent on things that genuinely help people with diabetes, while the lion's share of the cash gets peed up the wall on the marketing team and the printing of pamphlets telling everyone to eat more starchy carbs.

No wonder they're having a massive fundraising campaign at the moment; I bet they haven't got any money left for actual charity work. Has anyone costed out the ROI on this massive white elephant that at best, seems to upset actual people with diabetes, and at worst, delays finding the cure by yet another decade?

At the very least, D-UK need to be open and transparent. If you donate to them, you should DEMAND to see a clearly audited return on investment.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 6, 2013)

I wonder if the deal with Tesco is also funding this advertising/awareness campaign?  That would be great if so!  Otherwise I agree that the quantity and prominence of the posters must have been very costly and perhaps hard to justify.

I don't identify DUK with the search for a cure (JDRF is the charity for that imo! ), though I know they are supporting the development of a vaccine against type 1.  I thought DUK's main remit was to provide support and advice for all people living with diabetes (all types), as well as funding research into better treatments etc.  A good cause anyway, but we do want them to use donations wisely!


----------



## m1974 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Diabetes Campaign*

I think the current Diabetes awareness campaign backed by Tesco is a positive step in the right direction. Too many of us are in denial about how seriously this disease can impact not only us but also our loved ones.  It is a serious and life threatening disease if not managed and can result in an early death.  Even diabetics themselves can be dismissive about the condition, and consensus amongst the public is that diabeties is not a big deal.  Well done to Diabetes UK to bring it to the forefront, it is just as lethal if not more than having cancer. The campaign has come too late for me and my family who have experienced a tragic loss of a loved one, aged 45 and diagnosed with diabetes six years ago.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2013)

m1974 said:


> I think the current Diabetes awareness campaign backed by Tesco is a positive step in the right direction. Too many of us are in denial about how seriously this disease can impact not only us but also our loved ones.  It is a serious and life threatening disease if not managed and can result in an early death.  Even diabetics themselves can be dismissive about the condition, and consensus amongst the public is that diabeties is not a big deal.  Well done to Diabetes UK to bring it to the forefront, it is just as lethal if not more than having cancer. The campaign has come too late for me and my family who have experienced a tragic loss of a loved one, aged 45 and diagnosed with diabetes six years ago.



Very sorry to hear about your loss m1974


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 15, 2013)

> I would LOVE to see Diabetes UK's accounts because I think if any half decent auditor went through them, we would find very little gets spent on actually finding a cure for diabetes, very little gets spent on things that genuinely help people with diabetes, while the lion's share of the cash gets peed up the wall on the marketing team and the printing of pamphlets telling everyone to eat more starchy carbs.



Deus - you can see their accounts.  All charities have to be open with their accounts.  You will find a .pdf here http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/About%20Us/annual-reports/diabetes-uk-report-financial-statements-2012-signed-0613.pdfThe financial statements start on page 40.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 15, 2013)

M1974, I'm sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 15, 2013)

So sorry when I responded to Deus I hadn't seen the message from M1974.  My sincere sympathies M.  What a very terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2013)

Diabetes UK have responded to the BMJ's criticism of their awareness campaign:

http://www.bmj.com/content/347/bmj.f7025?ijkey=VQ7XfoiaFolap6W&keytype=ref


----------



## Naty (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting that Northerner


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 28, 2013)

?2m to get 30,000 people to fill out an online assessment?

At ?67 per person they might was well have just paid someone to go door to door with a questionnaire. What a complete waste of charity money that could have been spent on curing diabetes.

Utterly disgraceful.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> ?2m to get 30,000 people to fill out an online assessment?
> 
> At ?67 per person they might was well have just paid someone to go door to door with a questionnaire. What a complete waste of charity money that could have been spent on curing diabetes.
> 
> Utterly disgraceful.



Looking at the bigger picture, maybe a lot of those 30,000 people will now have been diagnosed earlier before costly complications take hold? And maybe/probably many more will have been made aware of the potential dangers of diabetes?


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, but I imagine there are far more cost-effective ways to reach such a small number of people. As I said, you could have just sent a bloke with a clipboard door to door and had the same impact.

Diabetes UK themselves say there are probably 850,000 people out there with  undiagnosed diabetes. They've just wasted a massive chunk of their budget to reach less than 5% of those people and simultaneously terrify those of us whole do have diabetes.

If I was a tourist board and ran a ?2m bus advertising campaign in London, and just 30,000 people bothered to visit the destination I was promoting, I'd be fired.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2013)

It's a lot of money, I agree, but that aside I have no idea what sort of 'return' is expected on advertising campaigns of this nature, and this type of 'product'. 5% may not be a bad response for all I know, and of course that doesn't include the people who may have had their misconceptions challenged or overturned.


----------

